# Das Ende der verpackten Spiele: Retail- vs. Online-Handel - Der Download-Vertrieb als Zukunfts-Modell



## Peter Bathge (7. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Ende der verpackten Spiele: Retail- vs. Online-Handel - Der Download-Vertrieb als Zukunfts-Modell* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das Ende der verpackten Spiele: Retail- vs. Online-Handel - Der Download-Vertrieb als Zukunfts-Modell


----------



## HNRGargamel (7. August 2011)

Der günstige Vertrieb kommt auch kleinen Firmen zugute, die eine Retail-Veröffentlichung finanziell nicht stemmen können: den Indie-Studios.

Auf der anderen Seite bleiben dafür bei anderen Unternehmen/Firmen die Umsätze aus... hat also wie alles immer zwei Seiten...


----------



## Broilerfood (7. August 2011)

Wenn ich die Wahl hab und der Preis nicht um über 50% (wie beispielsweise bei besonderen Steamangeboten) schwankt, werde ich immer die Retail Version vorziehen, allein der Verpackung wegen^^.


----------



## Xell1987 (7. August 2011)

Ich frage mich nur ob die entfallenen Kosten sich auch auf den Endpreis auswirken oder ob wir für das gedownloadete Spiel ebenfalls die 50/60 Euro bezahlen und die Unternhemen mehr Gewinn einstreichen. Das wäre dann schon fast Betrug am Kunden.

Naja und ich als Samler halte eh nicht viel von bezahlten Download-Spielen.Ich wäre sogar bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen um Verpackung, Handbuch und CD zu bekommen


----------



## Hunkin (7. August 2011)

Dem Online-Handel gehört sicher die Zukunft, aber das wird noch eine Weile dauern.
Der Grund ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Es gibt immer noch viele weiße DSL-Flecken auf der Landkarte. Ich musste dies am eigenen Leib erfahren, als ich jetzt umgezogen bin. Vorher hatte ich in einer Kreisstadt noch wenigstens ne 3000 Leitung. Nach dem Umzug in eine Gemeinde 50 km südwesltich von Stuttgart habe ich nun sagenhafte 348.  Bezahl aber natürlich 16000. Da muss man sich jeden Download überlegen, denn es kommt immer wieder zu timeouts. Und ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich den Rechner nicht tagelang ununterbrochen laufen lassen, nur um etwas zu laden. Ein Ausbau der Leitung ist in nächster Zeit nicht geplant. LTE in noch weiter Ferne, und Kabel existiert auch keines. Und wer jetzt denkt, das sind nur ein paar Leute, der täuscht sich gewaltig. 
Jedenfalls würde ich gerne solche Angebote nutzen, kann es aber aus technischen Gründen nicht. Dabei dachte ich immer, Deutschland ist weltspitze, was das "schnelle" Internet angeht. Aber da haben uns andere längst überholt.


----------



## DerBloP (7. August 2011)

Ich kaufe auch lieber Retail, finde es nämlich bedenklich wenn es schon so wie bei EA anfängt und sie zB nach 2 Jahren inaktivität sich das recht nehmen accaunts zu löschen. Später heißt es sie haben das game XY 2 Jahre nicht gespielt , es wurde gelöscht...so nicht!


----------



## flowned109 (7. August 2011)

Ich finde download für Indie Games noch ok, ABER ich machs nie wieder mit vollpreis Titel, solange die keinen guten download manager entwickeln!!!! Ich habe mir vor kurzem Sims 3 für 15€ statt 40€ im Geschäft auf der MediaMarkt download Seite runtergeladen.... Erst dauert der download 5 Stunden. Zum Zeit überbrücken Spiele ich die letzte Stunde noch Minecraft gezockt. Dann crasht mein PC wegen einer übertireben großen Dynamit Eplosion.... Ich habe den PC per Hauptschalter ausschalten müssen und dadurch hat der Download-Manager irgendwie den knapp 5gb schon gedownloadeten Teil nicht mehr erkannt und musste alles noch mal von vorn machen  Und weils so viel Spaß macht lahmt meine Internet Verbindung noch, da mein Anbieter mit einem Konkurenten sich zu der Zeit fusioniert hat (AON+A1=A1) und darum es noch einige Probleme gab (GIBT)
Im Endeffekt hat der 2. download 18h(!) gedauert. Ich werde mir DEFINITIV nichts mehr außer Indiegames downloaden... Egal obs 20e billiger ist oder nicht!!


----------



## flowned109 (7. August 2011)

Hunkin schrieb:


> Dem Online-Handel gehört sicher die Zukunft, aber das wird noch eine Weile dauern.
> Der Grund ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Es gibt immer noch viele weiße DSL-Flecken auf der Landkarte. Ich musste dies am eigenen Leib erfahren, als ich jetzt umgezogen bin. Vorher hatte ich in einer Kreisstadt noch wenigstens ne 3000 Leitung. Nach dem Umzug in eine Gemeinde 50 km südwesltich von Stuttgart habe ich nun sagenhafte 348.  Bezahl aber natürlich 16000. Da muss man sich jeden Download überlegen, denn es kommt immer wieder zu timeouts. Und ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich den Rechner nicht tagelang ununterbrochen laufen lassen, nur um etwas zu laden. Ein Ausbau der Leitung ist in nächster Zeit nicht geplant. LTE in noch weiter Ferne, und Kabel existiert auch keines. Und wer jetzt denkt, das sind nur ein paar Leute, der täuscht sich gewaltig.
> Jedenfalls würde ich gerne solche Angebote nutzen, kann es aber aus technischen Gründen nicht. Dabei dachte ich immer, Deutschland ist weltspitze, was das "schnelle" Internet angeht. Aber da haben uns andere längst überholt.


 
ich bezahle auch für 8000kb/s und habe extreme Schwankungen bei der Geschwindichkeit und die auch schon seit 2Monaten! Meine maximal Geschwindigkeit war bis jetzt 6000kb/s und das nur selten. Ich boxe mich oft mit 1000kb/s durchs WWW.


----------



## Leopardgecko (7. August 2011)

Zu einem Spiel gehört für mich ein Datenträger, ein gedrucktes Handbuch und eine Verpackung. Deshalb werde ich keine Spiele über Steam oder ähnliche Plattformen kaufen.


----------



## JPKocher (7. August 2011)

Meine Kaufentscheidung wird (bei gleichem Inhalt) primär durch den Preis  gesteuert. Dabei ist mir egal, ob ich eine DVD erhalte, deren Inhalt  ich anschliessend fix mit einem Account verknüpfen muss, oder direkt die  Daten runterlade.

Dank des starken Franken kommt der Kauf i.d.R. bei amazon.co.uk am  billigsten (selbst mit horrenden Versandgebühren), an zweiter Stelle  amazon.de und dann meist Steam. Letzterer nutze ich eigentlich nur bei  (den häufigen) Sonderangeboten. Die Preise für Spiele in Schweizer Geschäften sind häufig viel zu hoch, weshalb das für mich keine Option ist.


----------



## Veez (7. August 2011)

Ich will zu einem Spiel ne Schachtel, n Handbuch, ne CD und evtl. noch ein kleines Gimmick vom Entwickler, Download Spiele hol ich mir entweder nur bei richtigen Schnäppchen oder wenn diese Spiele nur als Download angeboten werden


----------



## Beltane81 (7. August 2011)

flowned109 schrieb:


> Ich finde download für Indie Games noch ok, ABER ich machs nie wieder mit vollpreis Titel, solange die keinen guten download manager entwickeln!!!! Ich habe mir vor kurzem Sims 3 für 15€ statt 40€ im Geschäft auf der MediaMarkt download Seite runtergeladen.... Erst dauert der download 5 Stunden. Zum Zeit überbrücken Spiele ich die letzte Stunde noch Minecraft gezockt. Dann crasht mein PC wegen einer übertireben großen Dynamit Eplosion.... Ich habe den PC per Hauptschalter ausschalten müssen und dadurch hat der Download-Manager irgendwie den knapp 5gb schon gedownloadeten Teil nicht mehr erkannt und musste alles noch mal von vorn machen  Und weils so viel Spaß macht lahmt meine Internet Verbindung noch, da mein Anbieter mit einem Konkurenten sich zu der Zeit fusioniert hat (AON+A1=A1) und darum es noch einige Probleme gab (GIBT)
> Im Endeffekt hat der 2. download 18h(!) gedauert. Ich werde mir DEFINITIV nichts mehr außer Indiegames downloaden... Egal obs 20e billiger ist oder nicht!!



1. AON und A1 waren nie Konkurenten, nur war AON der Internetteil der "Firma" und A1 der Mobile
2. Wenn du so ne schlechte Bandbreite hast, würd ich unbedingt anrufen, auch wenn du 20 min und mehr in der Warteschleife hängst (ist eh Gratis) freundlich bleiben, und denen dein Problem schildern (wirst dann sicher zu nem Techniker weitergeleitet).
Habe direkt zur Fusionierung das selbe Problem gehabt. Grad Gigaspeed 16 neu und nichtmal auf 6000 kb/s gekommen.
Hab mich dann informiert (sehr wichtig!!) rausgefunden ich muss Vertraglich auf mindestens 8000 kb/s kommen, dort angerufen, ich war freundlich, die waren freundlich, und seither hab ich fast konstant die vollen 16000 kb/s das minimalste waren bisher 14000 kb/s.

Also, find raus wie hoch dein transfer mindestens sein muss, ist er drunter erfüllen sie ihren Vertrag nicht und du könntest sofort raus und zu nem anderen anbieter, wenn sie es nicht geregelt bekommen. Trotzdem, das wichtigste bei der Hotline ist freundlich bleiben, dann machen sie auch was 
Und wenn das alles nichts hilft dieSchmids.at da findest alles wichtige zu A1, deren Modems etc.

Und zum Thema:

Hab vor allem im Steam Sommercamp bei einigen Spielen zugeschlagen.
Gerade läuft bei Gamersgate.com bzw Gamersgate.co.uk (wichtig beide zu kennen, co.uk ist manchmal billiger und hat Spiele die es auf com komischerweise nicht gibt) auch sowas ähnliches, nennt sich da summersale und dauert 4 Wochen, mit grad mehr als 100 Angeboten in Woche 1.


----------



## Diezel (7. August 2011)

steam ist viel zu teuer, kein handbuch, keine dvd, keine schöne verpackung.
bei machen games sind sprachausgaben nicht drin die in der kaufbeschreibung stehen, usw.

amazon z.b. ist deutlich billiger, liefert komlette verpackung mit allem was dazu gehört,
geschnittene games werden nicht aufgezwungen, der service lässt gut mit sich reden,
erstattet das geld wenn die spiele z.b. am release tag verbuggt sind und in vielen anderen fällen.


----------



## Wraith79 (7. August 2011)

Ich liebe Retail-Spiele.
Es geht nichts über eine schöne Verpackung im Regal/Schrank 

Es ist ok in meinen Augen wenn ich DLC's oder Stuff im Onlinestore kaufe aber ich persönlich bevorzuge die Retailversionen des Fullgames !

~S~


----------



## Chickenator (7. August 2011)

Ich muss sagen, dass sich Steam an mir schon ne goldene Nase verdient hat.

Zugegeben neue Releases sollte sich da keiner kaufen, die sind deutlich überteuert.

Aber wenn Steam mal wieder eine Dealwoche (jetzt erst das Summer Camp oder zu Weihnachten) macht haben die einfach nur unschlagbare Angebote.

Gut man hat halt keine DVD und nichts dazu, aber wer halt wenig Platz Zuhause hat und nicht 1000 Spiele bei sich verstauen kann, der sollte wohl eher zu sowas neigen.

Ich mag Steam, bevor ich mir da aber was hole, informier ich mich trotzdem lieber bei anderen Händler.


----------



## corpescrust (7. August 2011)

Wenn Spiele als download ,dann bitte auch signifikant billiger !
Wenn schon an Material und Logistik eingespart wird ,dann bitte auch an den Kunden weiter geben.


----------



## nofake2000 (7. August 2011)

billiger sowieso.. den ganzen verpakcungsmüll braucht man eh nicht zu hause... und wenn die publisher schon nicht direkt im land gute angebote machen bin ich froh das man den cd key direkt downloaden kann - habs 2mal probiert..ohne probs

zB www.cd-key-finder.de


----------



## Schrobi (7. August 2011)

"Bei der Download-Distribution entfallen viele Kosten, die den Profit bei einer üblichen Retail-Produktion schmälern. Download-Spiele benötigen keine Verpackung, kein gedrucktes Handbuch. Das Presswerk beschreibt keine Datenträger, kein LKW-Fahrer fährt die fertigen Boxen zum Großhändler."
Bei diesen Fakten, muss man sich dann doch mal fragen warum die Games in Online Downloadplattformen immer noch teurer sind als bei den Offline Händlern ?
Naja, und bei Steam kauft man auch nur, wenn die mal wieder eine ihrer Aktionen starten. Aber wenn ich mir angucke, dass dort ein Spiel wie Cod Black Ops durchgehend 59,99 € kostet, dann frage ich mich echt wie viele dumme Leute es gibt, die es dort kaufen. Dieses Spiel gibt es doch ÜBERALL günstiger, und da bekommt man sogar noch ne Verpackung dazu.


----------



## RyuDrake (7. August 2011)

Also solange die Plattformen die Spiele nicht weitaus günstiger als bei Amazon anbieten werde ich auch weiterhin Spiele mit verpackung kaufen.
Schaut euch mal Korea oder China an da sind die Download varianten bei weitem günstiger!  Aber in Europa kann man ja die leute abzocken.

Fazit solange die Download spiele nicht günstiger werden als wenn man sie im Laden kauft wirds in Europa nie so populär werden.


----------



## RyuDrake (7. August 2011)

JPKocher schrieb:


> Meine Kaufentscheidung wird (bei gleichem Inhalt) primär durch den Preis  gesteuert. Dabei ist mir egal, ob ich eine DVD erhalte, deren Inhalt  ich anschliessend fix mit einem Account verknüpfen muss, oder direkt die  Daten runterlade.
> 
> Dank des starken Franken kommt der Kauf i.d.R. bei amazon.co.uk am  billigsten (selbst mit horrenden Versandgebühren), an zweiter Stelle  amazon.de und dann meist Steam. Letzterer nutze ich eigentlich nur bei  (den häufigen) Sonderangeboten. Die Preise für Spiele in Schweizer Geschäften sind häufig viel zu hoch, weshalb das für mich keine Option ist.


 
So mache ich das auch bei Amazon.co.uk, dort entfallen z.b. auch bei den 18er spielen die 5€ gebürhr für FSK18 titel.
In der regel zahle ich bei spielen im schnitt 10-25euro weniger als wenn ich sie vom .de schop oder sonst wo her bekomme.
Ok sie sind dann i.d.r. in Englisch die spiele aber hey! Wer von der heutigen jugend kein Englisch kann sollte es vlt. in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## moetown83 (7. August 2011)

Jo also gekauft wirds da,wo es am günstigsten ist.Da der digitale Download aber bisher in den meisten Fällen keinen Preisvorteil bietet,also die im Artikel beschriebene Kostenersparnis nicht oder kaum an den Kunden weitergegeben wird,seh ich es auch nicht ein,mir den Download zu kaufen,wenn ich nen physischen Datenträger haben kann.


----------



## Vampiry (7. August 2011)

<<. 24 Prozent davon entfielen auf alle Arten der digitalen Distribution, von Spielekäufen bei Download-Plattformen über Mini-Anwendungen für Handys (Apps) bis hin zu den Erlösen aus Flash-Spielen in sozialen Netzwerken wie Facebook.>>

24% - Das ich würde ohne weitere Aufschlüsselung nicht überbewerten.
Apps für's Handy und Flashspielchen gibt es in der Regel nur online. Die Frage ist halt wie viele aktuelle PC Spiele über Steam und Co gekauft werden. Da sie erstens kaum billiger sind und ich lieber die Schachtel mit all ihren Vorteilen im Schrank stehen habe, werde ich auf's downloaden verzichten. Zumal mir das auch mit einer 2.000er Leitung eh zulange dauern würde.


----------



## starfros (7. August 2011)

wer meint das er ne box haben muss und eine CD in der hand und noch neben der TB ein handbuch , dem sag ich glatt ins Gesicht DU LÜGST.
Ich sehe es so das es andere Gründe sind die sich im Kopf abspielen das man sich dagegen entscheidet, was auch der eine oder andere geschrieben hat. 
Will ich dies haben kann ich die daten auf cd/dvd brennen , will ich es haben drucke ich mir das handbuch aus. 
Aber da wir ja Deutsche sind ist es auch bekannt das man weder handbuch noch eine beschreibung liest   also brauch man es nicht.
Was ist praktischer wenn man´so wenig wie möglich sachen vom enstaubt  .
Ich lade mir überwiegend Spiele von Steam und Gamesload weil es einfacher ist und man es bekommt wenn draussen die Geschäfte zu sind.
Sollte mal ein Spiel auf dem Markt kommen wo ich vorher schon mitbekomme das es Kult wird oder das es das  Game schlicht hin ist ,kann ich es mir immer noch im Laden kaufen wo ich dann die Box in den  Schrank stelle. Die option hat jeder (noch).

Leute die nicht DIE Bandbreite haben sind dennoch im ganzen leider in der minderheit , ist zwar nicht schön für den jenigen aber da kann nur Telekom was ändern das ist aber ein anderes Thema. Wer aber für eine 384er leitung hat und den preis aber für eine 16mbit zahlt ...sorry dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Wer aber unbedingt im Laden kaufen will , mein gott der solls machen aber macht solche Portale wie Steam und co nicht schlecht.
Die leute die meinen neben dem download ,wo es keine manager gibt ,noch spiele zu zocken wo der rechner abkackt und die es noch wissen das der rechner dies tun KANN , die sollten schon wissen das es Downloadmanger gibt für nüsse und die auch funktionieren . Ansonsten ein anderes Portal suchen es es datenpackete gibt die man laden kann.


----------



## Xell1987 (7. August 2011)

starfros schrieb:


> wer meint das er ne box haben muss und eine CD in der hand und noch neben der TB ein handbuch , dem sag ich glatt ins Gesicht DU LÜGST.
> Ich sehe es so das es andere Gründe sind die sich im Kopf abspielen das man sich dagegen entscheidet, was auch der eine oder andere geschrieben hat.
> Will ich dies haben kann ich die daten auf cd/dvd brennen , will ich es haben drucke ich mir das handbuch aus.
> Aber da wir ja Deutsche sind ist es auch bekannt das man weder handbuch noch eine beschreibung liest   also brauch man es nicht.
> ...


 
Ich will mehr als nur ein paar Daten auf meiner Festplatte. Wenn du bei Steam kaufst ist mir echt scheiß egal aber ich will nicht auf Verpackung, Box und CD verzichten. Mich interessieren daher die Angebote bei Steam nicht (zumeist Amazon eine günstige Alternative ist) Und außerdem: wenn alle Spiele nur über solche Plattformen laufen (alle EA-Spiele auf Origin z.b: ) dann haben die Publisher das Monopol und können die Preise für lange Zeit oben lassen.


----------



## Jens238 (7. August 2011)

Also ich bin ein Fan der guten alten Verpackung...Das soll nicht heissen, das ich nicht auch digital einkaufe
Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, 40€ für nen DL oder 40€ für eine retail box, würd ich die retail nehmen.
Selbst wenn ich ne Woche länger warten müsste. Gedult ist eine Tugend, die leider nicht jeder besitzt


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (7. August 2011)

Ich mag Steam ja an sich ganz dolle... vorallem die Weekend Deals und sonstige Sonderangebote (wer zum normal-preis kauft ist selber schuld), von 121 spielen habe ich nur 2 oder 3 zum Vollpreis am Releasetag gekauft, alles andere mindestens 50% billiger, das meiste sogar unter 10€.

Das Problem mit dem digitalen Shopping ist das man Spiele eben nicht mehr importieren kann.
Da bekommt man in Deutschland selbst als Erwachsener den Jugendschutz aufgezwungen, geschnittene Versionen oder nur mit deutscher Übersetzung (ohne Originalton) kommt mir nicht ins Haus, weder Retail noch Digital!
Da können sie Call of Duty und Fallout noch so billig verkaufen auf Steam, nein danke!

Bei Xbox Live kann man in Deutschland nichtmal DLC kaufen für indizierte Spiele die man bereits importiert und im Laufwerk liegen hat!
Ist ja schön das ich Gears of War 1+2 aus aller Welt importieren darf, die Map-packs kommen aber nur online zu mir und da ist man dann etwas aufgeschmissen in Deutschland.

Ich hab ja nix gegen Jugendschutz, aber es muss ganz einfach eine funktionierende Altersverifizierung für Online Transaktionen her.


----------



## Immatoll (7. August 2011)

Ich muss sagen: Steam ist toll. Egal an wie vielen PCs: Ich kann mich einloggen und zu jederzeit meine ganzen alten Spiele jederzeit neu runterladen und weiß was ich gekauft habe. Wenn ich es nicht mehr spiele gerät es nicht so leicht in Vergessenheit wie die Spiele aus meiner Schublade. ABER: Die Preise sind einfach unter aller Sau. Nahezu alle neuen Spiele kosten 49,99 EUR für den PC, wobei die verpackte Version oftmals bei 39,99 EUR oder darunter liegt. Sollte STEAM nicht effektiv sogar noch günstiger sein, da sich Publisher den aufwendigen Vertrieb / Druck / Pressen der CDs etc. spart?


----------



## sickgaming (7. August 2011)

Wie PC Games mal nur scheisse verbreitet. Online DL games sind nicht fair ausgepreist. Oft sind sie sogar teurer als im Laden und enthalten DLC.

Man muss nur mal die Spiele in England vergleichen.  Da kostet boxed 10-15 pfund weniger als das selbe spiel beim selben händler als DL!


----------



## RyuDrake (7. August 2011)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein Fan der guten alten Verpackung...Das soll nicht heissen, das ich nicht auch digital einkaufe
> Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, 40€ für nen DL oder 40€ für eine retail box, würd ich die retail nehmen.
> Selbst wenn ich ne Woche länger warten müsste. Gedult ist eine Tugend, die leider nicht jeder besitzt


 
So siehts aus denke ich bei den meisten aus. Ich persönlich brauche keine verpackung (ausgenommen CE! bei manchen games ein muss, für mich persönlich.), jedoch wenn ich die wahl habe fürs selbe geld digital oder mit verpackung da fällt mir aber die wahl auf die verpackung schon alleine um nicht solche platformen wie STEAM das geld in den rachen zu werfen obwohl sie die Downloads bei weiten viel günstiger anbieten könnten/müssten wie als man das verpackte spiel bei Amazon bekommt! Finde ich Persönlich eine frechheit!


----------



## thfeu58 (7. August 2011)

Bei Steam bin ich nur registriert, um ein bei MediaMarkt erworbenes Game zu registrieren. Weiter hat Steam keine Chance, dass ich dort jemals ein digitales Produkt kaufe.
Der digitale Kauf hat bei mir NULL Chancen.
Jedes Produkt, das nur auf diesem Wege erhältlich ist, hat keine Chance, dass ich dafür Geld aus gebe.
Jüngere und künftige Generationen werden sich jedoch anderst verhalten, da sie es auch nicht anderst kennen.


----------



## billy336 (7. August 2011)

ich kaufe immer retail-versionen. selbst bei battlefield bad company 2 vietnam habe ich die leere schachtel im laden gcauf und den key online eingelöst. es gibt optisch etwas her und macht spass durch die reihen der kartons und schachteln zu stöbern, außerdem bewirkt bei mir oft alleine das angucken der schachtel interesse das spiel nochmals anzuspielen. ich bleibe bei der retail-version solange es dies weiterhin gibt. zudem will ich mir die festplatte nicht mit installen zumüllen und wenn ich die dateien eh auf datenträgern brennen müsste, kaufe ich gleiche die hübsche originalschachtel...


----------



## Schmendrick76 (7. August 2011)

Ein paar Freeware-Titel als Download, ein paar Heftversionen, ansonsten Budgetkäufe im Laden.
Kein Account irgendwo, sei es ein Steam, ein MMO oder ein Kopierschutz.


----------



## Niramera (7. August 2011)

Also, ich muss sagen, dass ich mir ein Spiel bei gleichem Preis eher bei Steam holen würde. Es ist einfach viel praktischer, vor allem wenn man häufig mit unterschiedlichen PCs an unterschiedlichen Orten ist, von denen allerdings alle DSL haben. Früher musste ich mir mühsam alles neu installieren, wenn ich mal nen Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe, jetzt einmal Steam drauf und gut ist. Da werf ich denen mein Geld gerne in den Rachen, auch wenn die alten Boxen im Regal gut aussahen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, wer bei Steam zum Vollpreis kauft, der ist selber schuld. Habe ganze drei meiner Steam-Spiele über Vollpreis erworben, darunter Half-Life und Half-Life 2, die ich noch ganz normal im Laden gekauft habe und das dritte wäre im Laden sogar teurer gewesen. Ansonsten immer über Angebot. 

Und für alle diejenigen, die als Erwachsene auch in Deutschland ungeschnittene Spiele haben wollen. Tretet der Steam-Gruppe "for Uncut!" bei und unterstützt sie so in ihrem Bemühen. Erste positive Reaktionen von Valve gab es schon. Und je mehr es werden, desto größer ist die Chance das was passiert.


----------



## BananenPeter (7. August 2011)

Ich vermisse am meisten die guten, alten, dicken Handbücher, die man abends mit ins Bett nehmen konnte, um noch ein bißchen zu schmökern. Z.B. das Handbuch zu 'Age Of Empires' damals, mit vielen historischen Infos. Aber das existiert schon lange nicht mehr.

Ansonsten sind Downloads schlicht die Zukunft und den Pappschachtelstapeln trauere ich nicht hinterher. Aber die Preispolitik der Online- Händler ist schlicht unsinnig. Zumindest in meiner naiven Vorstellung müsste auch ein brandneues Game doch rund 30% billiger sein als ein verpacktes.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. August 2011)

Ich werde meine Spiele so lange es möglich ist im Laden kaufen. Warum? Meine Internetleitung ist zu langsam, als dass ich mir "bequem" mal eben ein Spiel runterladen könnte. Für sowas muss ich meinen Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen, damit es zur Hälfte runtergeladen ist. Nur noch Online-Kauf? Nein, danke!


----------



## DerElfenritter (7. August 2011)

Alles was über Steam läuft hol ich mir direkt über Steam, mal ehrlich, die Steam Games Retail Versionen haben meistens nur nen Flyer wo die Steuerung abgedruckt ist oder max. nen 10 seiten Handbuch, da lohnt sich das nicht mehr - die alten Zeiten sind vorbei.

Für Konsolen allerdings hol ich mir noch viel Retail, solange es halt noch geht.^^


Aber zukünftig wird vieles nur noch digital angeboten, ist halt die Zukunft, find ich auch gut so.

Und hier an die Leute mit euren "weißen" DSL Flecken, das ist nur ne MInderheit, der Spielemarkt orentiert sich da Weltweit bzw. an die NA Kundschaften, und da ist DSL sehr gut ausgebaut, den interessiert nen dreck wenns noch einige tausend da draußen gibt die noch kein schnellen breitbandzugriff haben... teilweise interessierts ja nichtmal den regionalen Anbieter..pfff.


----------



## maichinshin80 (7. August 2011)

Ich war immer mehr als stolz, wenn ich den Laden mit einer "dicken Packung" unterm Arm verlassen hab.
Denke da noch zurück an Wing Command 3 (was für eine Trümmerverpackung, mit "Karte" für die Tastaturbelegung etc.) oder Indiana Jones 4.

Vor allem fand ich die Verpackungen auch immer sehr ansprechend gestaltet.

Wenn ich die Wahl habe: immer die "boxed" Variante


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (7. August 2011)

Ich bin auch ein Fan der guten alten Verpackung - habe aber auch schon einige Spiele z.B. bei Steam gekauft. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe: habe mir vor ein paar Tagen the Witcher 2 im Laden für 34.99€ gekauft, bei Steam kostet's 49.99€ - bei der Preispolitik steige ich nicht ganz durch. Bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 war es übrigens genau so!
So kriegt man die Leute sicher nicht dazu, weniger boxed Spiele zu kaufen, ich kann nicht verstehen wo da das Geld hinfließt das beim Transport usw. gespart wird...


----------



## DerElfenritter (7. August 2011)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Fan der guten alten Verpackung - habe aber auch schon einige Spiele z.B. bei Steam gekauft. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe: habe mir vor ein paar Tagen the Witcher 2 im Laden für 34.99€ gekauft, bei Steam kostet's 49.99€ - bei der Preispolitik steige ich nicht ganz durch. Bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 war es übrigens genau so!
> So kriegt man die Leute sicher nicht dazu, weniger boxed Spiele zu kaufen, ich kann nicht verstehen wo da das Geld hinfließt das beim Transport usw. gespart wird...


 
Also wenn andere Publisher und Entwickler über Steam zb. verkaufen dann geht auch nen Teil der Kohle an Valve ...
Aber ansonsten ja, das ist das Problem, selbst auf den hauseigenen dl plattformen fordern se genauso viel Kohle wie für die Retail, das geht einfach nicht, das ist einfach nur frech.

Ich meine man spart sich das Medium, die Verpackung, das Handbuch, Logistikkosten etc.

Dat muss denen endlich einleuchten das dat so nix wird, wenn die Preise zb. Standardmässig bei 35€ zb wären bei Neuerscheinung dann würde der DL Markt boomen.


----------



## RyuDrake (7. August 2011)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Fan der guten alten Verpackung - habe aber auch schon einige Spiele z.B. bei Steam gekauft. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe: habe mir vor ein paar Tagen the Witcher 2 im Laden für 34.99€ gekauft, bei Steam kostet's 49.99€ - bei der Preispolitik steige ich nicht ganz durch. Bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 war es übrigens genau so!
> So kriegt man die Leute sicher nicht dazu, weniger boxed Spiele zu kaufen, ich kann nicht verstehen wo da das Geld hinfließt das beim Transport usw. gespart wird...




Das geld wandert natürlich in die Taschen von den männchen ganz oben bei diesen plattformen  wohin denn sonst!


----------



## Ghonech (7. August 2011)

Hier wird es ja auch nochmal bestätigt, das beim Download-Vertrieb weniger Kosten anfallen als bei den Retail-Produktionen - auf gut deutsch man erzielt höhere Gewinne. Dann stellt sich aber ersthaft die Frage, warum sind die Spiele bei den Downloadportalen immer um einiges teurer? Gut, die Sonderangebote (Weekenddeals etc.) bei Steam lohnen sich schon. Bei einem neuen Release würde ich allerdings die Finger davon lassen, da kann für den Käufer von Kostenersparnis keine Rede sein. Man muss nicht selbst losziehen um sich das Spiel zu kaufen oder auf den Postboten waren, das ist allerdings auch der einzige Kaufgrund.


----------



## krucki1 (7. August 2011)

Ich greife ganz klar zur Retailvariante. Ich gebe vor allem zu bedenken welche wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen es auf sämtliche Bereiche hat wenn diese komplett wegfallen. MM, Saturn nehmen über diesen Bereich kein Geld mehr ein, Presswerke haben hohe Einbußen usw. usw. Mit dem Kauf über Downloads unterstützt man nur die Geldgeilheit der Produzenten, der Preis bleibt gleich hoch, obwohl einige Wirtschaftszweige gar nicht mehr mit daran verdienen müssen/könne/dürfen.


----------



## RyuDrake (7. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Ich greife ganz klar zur Retailvariante. Ich gebe vor allem zu bedenken welche wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen es auf sämtliche Bereiche hat wenn diese komplett wegfallen. MM, Saturn nehmen über diesen Bereich kein Geld mehr ein, Presswerke haben hohe Einbußen usw. usw. Mit dem Kauf über Downloads unterstützt man nur die Geldgeilheit der Produzenten, der Preis bleibt gleich hoch, obwohl einige Wirtschaftszweige gar nicht mehr mit daran verdienen müssen/könne/dürfen.


 
Media und Saturn bieten viele ihrer Games auch zum Download an, günstiger zum teil als wenn man die Retail bei denen Kauft.


----------



## Vampiry (7. August 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Ich greife ganz klar zur Retailvariante. Ich gebe vor allem zu bedenken welche wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen es auf sämtliche Bereiche hat wenn diese komplett wegfallen. MM, Saturn nehmen über diesen Bereich kein Geld mehr ein, Presswerke haben hohe Einbußen usw. usw. Mit dem Kauf über Downloads unterstützt man nur die Geldgeilheit der Produzenten, der Preis bleibt gleich hoch, obwohl einige Wirtschaftszweige gar nicht mehr mit daran verdienen müssen/könne/dürfen.


 

Ein sehr gutes Argument.


----------



## Oelf (7. August 2011)

Ghonech schrieb:


> Hier wird es ja auch nochmal bestätigt, das beim Download-Vertrieb weniger Kosten anfallen als bei den Retail-Produktionen - auf gut deutsch man erzielt höhere Gewinne. Dann stellt sich aber ersthaft die Frage, warum sind die Spiele bei den Downloadportalen immer um einiges teurer? Gut, die Sonderangebote (Weekenddeals etc.) bei Steam lohnen sich schon. Bei einem neuen Release würde ich allerdings die Finger davon lassen, da kann für den Käufer von Kostenersparnis keine Rede sein. Man muss nicht selbst losziehen um sich das Spiel zu kaufen oder auf den Postboten waren, das ist allerdings auch der einzige Kaufgrund.



mit unter dauert aber ein download eines spiels länger als am tag der veröffenltichung nach der arbeit im MM o.a. vorbei zu fahren und das gewünschte spiel zu kaufen.

ich mag steam, da es mir mehr bietet als die spiele nur zu kaufen aber wenn es möglich ist will ich eine verpackung und einen datenträger.
reine download angebote würde ich nur zähneknirschend hinnehmen, es bliebe einem ja nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. August 2011)

Ist für mich keine Alternative (außer bei guten und günstigen Indiespielen von Entwicklern, die sich einfach keine Retailversionen leisten können). Es besteht schließlich immer die Gefahr, dass der Onlinedienst irgendwann dich gemacht wird und plötzlich hat man nix mehr. Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum so viele auf diesen Online-Kram abfahren ... klar, man muss nicht in den Laden gehen/aufs Paket warten und es ist manchmal auch günstiger. Aber die Gefahr, bei Pleite oder Verkauf des Anbieters alles zu verlieren, ist mir einfach zu groß.


----------



## Pistolpaul (7. August 2011)

Ich kauf mir nur noch Spiele über Steam.
Ich glaube nicht das die in naher Zukunft Pleite gehen.
Eher gehen da eure Retail-CD´s kaputt.
Außerdem is das übelster Hickhack mit dem Bestellen von uncut Versionen für retail pc Spiele, porto, zoll, wartezeit... und das man blackops in dtl gar nicht aktivieren kann ist schon heftig... das geht über steam alles einfacher...einfach sich selbst aus den uk auf den main account giften und schon kanns losgehen (meist auch viel billiger als deutsche steampreise)...zügige internetverbindung vorrausgesetzt
ich werde mir, wenns geht, nie mehr eine retailversion kaufen


----------



## leckmuschel (7. August 2011)

bei retail freue ich mich noch, in den laden zu gehen und mit anderen nerds spiele zu kaufen.
mit verkäufern wie bei gamestop noch über games faseln zu können oder einfach die vorfreude, nach der arbeit vorbeizudackeln und es zu holen und mit spannung nach hause zu fahren.
was habe ich von einer digitalen limited edition, wenn die retail limited version mir was optisches bietet.
klar, stauben wird sie aufm regal, oder halt auf der platte, macht kein unterschied.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (7. August 2011)

solange die download version bei steam mehr als die retailversion bei amazon kostet läuft da generell was falsch


----------



## R3cc4s (7. August 2011)

Sofern kein signifikanter Preisunterschied (sagen wir mindestens 10-15€  bei einem Spiel was 40€ kostet, also +25% )  zwischen der Retail- und der Online-Version besteht werde ich wohl auch weiterhin zur Retail greifen. Ob jetzt in Deutschland oder als UK Import. Ich für mich brauche einfach was zum anfassen und mir gefallen die Boxen/Kartons besser im Regal 

PS: Das einzige was mich nervt und auch für mich der Grund für Online-Versionen ist, ist die Haltbarkeit von CD's / DVD's. Wenn ich z.B. an die guten "Gold Games" mit DSA 1-3, Leisure Suit Larry und Co denke ... die CD's sind aus den 90ern. Die sind mittlerweile rund 15-20 Jahre alt. Da wäre eine Sicherungskopie schon nett/sinnvoll.

Andererseits bescheinigt man normalen Sicherungen auf der eigenen externen HDD eine 100%-ige Lebensdauer von ~2 Jahren. Danach sollte man die Daten refreshen, um nicht unverhofft eine böse Überraschung zu erleben. Und ob die Spiele, die man Online kauft, auf den Servern für immer zur Verfügung stehen werden, bezweifle ich stark (siehe EA Origin).


----------



## Crizpy (7. August 2011)

wenn das passiert kann ich mir keine uncut mehr kaufen weil die sonst meine IP adresse erkennen


----------



## Horun (7. August 2011)

ich persönlich kauf auch sehr selten online da ich 
a) nur neh langsame internetverbindung hab 
b) lieber was handfestes in den händen halte 
c) weil hier einer meinte DSA cd ginge wegen alter nicht mehr bei mir gehen 8 von 10 spiele im alter 15+ jahren noch allerdings nur noch mit dosbox über windows bekommst die nicht mehr zum laufen 

leider kann man DLCs nur online bekommen mal von gold editionen aller fallout 3 abgesehen und die wuden ja auch eingerechnet genau so wie handy Spiele/Programme und wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab facebook spiele somit is die 24% auch eher mit gemischten gefühlen zu sehen das es erheblich mehr umfasst als nur den PC spiele markt


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2011)

Ich hab hier sicher gut 400-500 PC Spiele, vielleicht auch mehr, hab sie noch nie gezählt  Und für mich war der Grund warum ich alle meine Spiele gekauft hab, dass ich eine Verpackung samt Datenträger haben wollte.
Ich vergleich das gerne immer mit einem Briefmarkensammler. Der möchte seine Briefmarken ja auch direkt vor sich haben, anfassen können und nicht irgendwie nur digital angucken können. Und so gehts mir bei den Computerspielen.

Stellt euch nur mal vor, es hätte den Downloadvertrieb schon immer gegeben: Da hätte ich hier nicht noch diese schönen Packungen selbst aus der C64 Zeit stehen, sondern einfach überall Rohlinge und Festplatten rumliegen. Wäre das nicht total seelen- und lieblos?
So kann man eine alte Verpackung immer mal raus holen, ins Handbuch gucken und in alten Zeiten schwelgen.
Für einen Spielesammler gibts doch eigentlich nichts alptraumhafteres als eine reine Downloadversion. Das ist für mich so als würde ich zu einer Warezbörse gehen, nur noch dabei bezahlen. Im Endeffekt gibts quasi zwischen Original und Raubkopie keinerlei Unterschied, keinen wirklichen Mehrwert mehr. Schlimmstenfalls wirst du bei der gekauften Downloadversion sogar noch zusätzlich mit DRM belastet.


Außerdem hat das auch große Nachteile:
Denkt zum Beispiel mal an den Import: Jetzt kann ich mir jederzeit irgendeine Version aus Österreich bestellen, zocken, mich kann keiner daran hindern. Wenn aber etwas über Plattformen läuft, vielleicht nur noch dort verkauft wird, dann kriegt man in Deutschland manche Spiele gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht und kann sie auf legale Weise gar nicht mehr erwerben.
Schaut doch zum Beispiel mal in den Steam Shop aus Deutschland rein und dann bei jemandem in Österreich. Viele Spiele sind bei uns hier gar nicht erwerbbar.
Da könnte man uns gerade was Jugendschutz betrifft, so richtig gängeln.

Preise: Wenn Spiele nur noch über die Plattformen der Publisher verkauft werden würden, dann könnten Sie Mondpreise verlangen. Man müsste ja dann dort zugreifen, hätte keine Möglichkeit mehr auf Schnäppchen von diversen Online-Shops.
Sieht man doch jetzt schon bei EA Origin. Da kosten manche Spiele teilweise bis zu 20 Euro und mehr als bei Amazon zum Beispiel.

Abhängigkeit: Ja, ich weiß, das wird von manchen immer wieder schöngeredet, aber kein Mensch weiß wirklich, was passiert, wenn diverse Plattformen mal off gehen. Es diverse Anbieter nicht mehr gibt.
Da müsste ein Gesetz her, dass diese Anbieter verpflichtet, für den Fall jedes Spiel ohne die Plattform nutzbar zu machen.
Sonst bleibt immer die Gefahr, dass sich eine Spielesammlung irgendeines User irgendwann für immer ins Nichts auflöst.
Für mich ist das so in der Form jedenfalls momentan nicht hinnehmbar. Denn in den AGBs dieser Anbieter steht ja sogar, dass sie jederzeit den Kram einfach löschen könnten und du keinerlei rechtliche Handhabe hättest. Ist das nicht pervers?
Für mich greifen solche Sachen einfach zu sehr ins Privatleben ein. Das wäre dann so als würde jemand in mein Computerzimmer gehen und einfach alle meine Spiele entfernen. Ein Unding!

Damit ich sowas wirklich vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht mal eine Chance geben würde, müssten folgende Sachen Pflicht sein:

- Ein Spiel nur noch so 30 Euro kosten
- Spiel komplett ohne jegliche Plattform und DRM spielbar, sodass man auch immer Offline spielen kann und das Spiel auch noch nutzbar wäre, wenn der Anbieter und die Server weg wären.
- Spiel auf DVD brennbar.
- CD DVD-Inlay zum ausdrucken, damit man wenigstens eine eigene Verpackung zusammenbasteln und sich was ins Regal stellen könnte.
- Jugendschutzcheck: Sodass man bei Nachweis des "Erwachsenenseins" Zugriff auf alle Spiele hätte. Auch Importversionen!
- anständige und sichere Bezahlmethoden: Damit man auch wirklich sicher sein kann, dass niemand mit irgendwelchen Dingen Unfug treiben kann. 
- schnelles Internet für alle als Standard! 

So lange die obigen Punkte nicht zutreffen werden, werd ich dem ganzen immer aus dem Wege gehen.
So wies momentan ist, ist das alles für mich nicht hinnehmbar und sollte es so keine Spiele mehr im Laden geben, dann muss ich dann in ein paar Jahren irgendwas anderes machen. Schade drum, aber was soll man machen.


----------



## Dunewalker (7. August 2011)

Es gibt nichts schöneres als ein Produkt zuerwerben, was auch zum Anfassen ist.
Meistens, ist es doch so, dass man automatisch anfängt die Games zusammeln jemehr man davon erwirbt. (Ich glaube ich habe so etwa 300 Originale Games...fast alle auch durchgespielt).
Für mich wäre es ein kleiner Weltuntergang quasi nur was flüchtiges zu haben.


----------



## solidus246 (7. August 2011)

Games ohne Hülle, ohne Handbuch. Das ist doch wie ne Bratwurst ohne Pelle. Was wird dann aus den ganzen Spieleregalen ?^^


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (7. August 2011)

Ich bevorzugte schon immer Boxed Versionen und werde dies auch weiterhin tun. Zu einem wegen den Collctors Editionen wo man immer wieder erfreuliche Gimmicks mitgeliefert kriegt - denke da an die Platte in Bioshock 2 oder die witzige Uhr aus Metro 2033, zum anderen weil der Download, wie bereits geschrieben, nicht wirklich günstiger ist. Zusätzlich hat man nen besseren Überblick zwischen den Games wenn man die im Regal stehen hat anstatt ne endlos Liste bei Steam...


----------



## Topfkopf (7. August 2011)

Klar, für die Spielehersteller wirds günstiger. Das dadurch aber tausende Arbeitsplätze wegfallen, das fällt unter den Tisch. Die Vertriebsabteilung kann auf ein Minimum reduziert werden, es muss niemand mehr das Handbuch verfassen, die Lieferanten erhalten weniger aufträge, es gibt keine Aufträge zum brennen von CD´s mehr usw. Gleichzeitig fallen viele Millionen DvD´s weg, die sonst für die Spiele benötigt werden, so das in deren werk auch wieder Leute eingespart werden können.

Dazu kommt das es mich nicht günstiger kommt ob ich nun CoD BO auf Steam kaufe, oder ob ich es auf CD habe. Allerdings kann ich die CD immer wieder neu installieren, wohingegen Steam ja auch mal Opfer von angriffen sein kann, so das ich es vielleicht für eine Woche nicht von deren Servern laden kann. Und dann steh ich doof da. Außerdem halte ich gern etwas in der Hand für mein Geld.


----------



## kotec (7. August 2011)

Hier sind gut und gerne 70% für Retail. Aber seht es ein, Zeiten ändern sind und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch 10 mal angenehmer ein Spiel online zu erwerben.

Ich persönlich brauche keine Verpackung, da diese nur unnötigen Platz frisst und ich mir die Verpackung vielleicht beim Erwerb einmal anschaue und zwischendurch um sie abzustauben.

Schlussendlich will ich auch keine Spiele weiterkaufen. Von daher stört mich keine Onlinebindung (ACHTUNG damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ich sie gutheiße).

Wenn ich umgedingt ein Spiel will und es vom ersten Tag an spielen will kaufe ich es online. Wenn ich kein Problem mit Wartezeit habe (da ich im rl beschäftigt bin) kaufe ich es nicht bei Saturn , Media Markt und Konsorten sondern bei bei Amazon.co.uk um einen Bruchteil des Preises.

Schlussendlich landen viele meiner Spiele bei Verwandten oder ich registriere sie online und werfe die Hülle weg. Falls einmal die Server (was ich schwer bezweifle) abgedreht werden habe ich auch kein Problem damit. Ich spiele das Spiel sowieso nicht mehr bzw. habe es durch und es interessiert mich nicht mehr da ich die Story kenne.


----------



## Cloud024 (7. August 2011)

Ich stimme zu es ist bequemer es online down zu loaden aber ich persönlich hab lieber das feste spiel in der hand, und ich mags auch durch nen spiele laden wie Gamstop zu schlendern und mich umzusehn das will ich nicht weg haben.

Wie leer solche läden wie Medimarkt Saturn usw. aussehn wen alle spiele weg fallen und sein wir ährlich nach den spielen kommen die DvD´s und die CD´s 

Wie schon einer unter mir geschrieben hatt kommt es finanziel für die entwickel recht gut aber es geh  dafür sehr viele arbeitsplätze verloren ( zick tausende wen man bedenkt wie gross der markt dafür ist )was die arbeitslosen quote steigen lässt und wirtschaftlich mer schaden anrichtet alls einspart


----------



## mab72 (7. August 2011)

Daten-pakete kaufen? NEIN DANKE!!! Online handel ist für mich kein zukunfts-modell, sondern eher ein horror-zenario. 
Ich will was in den händen halten für mein geld! 
Ich will installieren können so oft und wann ich will!
Und ich will wieder "echte" handbücher haben, verdammt nochmal!
Online kaufen heißt das ich downloaden muss, was bei einem begrenzten highspeed datenvolumen schon mal problematisch ist. 
Online kaufen heißt das ich dumm da stehe wenn die server wieder mal nicht funktionieren!  
Online kaufen heißt das ich nie sicher sein kann das meine spiele noch funktionieren, ist mir vor einem jahr bei "race"(steam) passiert, von einem tag auf dem anderen funktionierte es plötzlich nicht mehr!
Online kaufen heißt das ich, wenn die festplatte den geist aufgibt und ich vieleicht auch noch meine zugangsdaten verloren habe, ich gar keine spiele mehr besitze?!
Online kaufen heißt das ich dem vertreiber z.b. steam vertrauen muss das ich meine spiele auch spielen kann, ein vertrauen das ICH steam(dank dem nicht mehr funktionsfähigen race) nicht mehr entgegen bringen kann!

Wenn die spiele industrie mehr verkaufen will, sollte sie sich mal gedanken um die preise machen....denn mal so im vorbeigehen 20-30€ ausgeben ist für viele glaube ich durchaus denkbar, aber 40, 50, 60, 70(?)€...da macht man sich schon mehr gedanken. Und geht dann oft weiter zum budget-regal!!!

Meine absolute grenze liegt bei 40€ mehr gebe ich nicht aus für ein spiel und da muss ich dann auch wissen das es das für mich wert ist, was nicht oft passiert!!!


----------



## DerElfenritter (7. August 2011)

mab72 dann bau dir ne Zeitmaschine und reis in die Vergangenheit, das was du dir wünscht wird nicht wieder eintreffen, es sei denn wir fangen an uns zurückzuentwickeln.

Veränderungen sind halt da, um man sie gut heißt oder net, und ich hoffe euch ist auch bewusst das zukünftig natürlich auch die technik und alles andere weiter entwickelt wird, um probleme wie serverausfall etc zu vermeiden.

Natürlich wirds nicht perfekt, aber wann ist schon was perfekt, auch eine Dvd kann kaputt gehen.


Is halt so, die digitalisierung spart in vielen bereichen zeit, arbeit und kosten.

naja wie gesagt, ich heiße das willkommen, es wird zwar noch jahre dauern bis komplett auf digital umgestiegen wird aber passt schon.

bis dahin sollten se aber schon checken das die digitalverkäufe billger sein sollten. neukauf zwischen 30-40€ ist in ordnung.


----------



## Occulator (7. August 2011)

Ich kauf eigentlich nur noch per Steam.
Da kann ich wann und wo ich will jedes Spiel zocken das ich je gekauft habe.

Und wie Valve im Streit mit EA (wegen BF3) wiedermal bewiesen hat, kann man denen noch seine Daten anvertrauen im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen.

btw: 
Verpackung? Steht rum und verstaubt.
Disk? Immer die einlegen die ich grad brauch nervt.
Handbuch? Nie gelesen ... (jaja, RTFM und so ;P)

Bei Steam brauch ich keine Disk einlegen (kann auch keine verlieren) und wenn ich ein altes Spiel mal wieder zocken will, brauch ich nicht ewig (meist vergebens) nach Patches suchen.


----------



## DefenderX (7. August 2011)

Minecraft, ein Indie-Wunderwerk. Ohne den Download-Vertrieb und effektive Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda hätte es sich wohl nie zu einem solchen Erfolg gemausert. (aus einer dr Bildunterschriften)  Das ein Game per Download erfolgreicher sein soll halte icj für ein Gerücht hier zeigt mal Buffed wieder seine parteiische Seite und auch wie gerne sich Spielezeitschriften-Verlage  pervertieren lassen... -.-

Es ist halt Tatsache das man bei der Downloadvariante vom Hersteller/Publisher abhängig ist... Kaufe ich mir das Spiel im Geschäft habe ich zumindest das Spiel bzw die Software per CD in den eigenen Händen zwar verhindert auch dies nicht  eine Willkür vom Anbieter  aber das Gefühl ist zumindest ein besseres...  Ich will nicht abhänig sein zumindest nicht so direkt ausserdem hängen am Vertrieb wie gesagt  etliche Arbeitsstellen...


Aber Buffed/PCGames/PCAction  wenn ihr dann jenen ihr Gehalt bezahlt die sonst auf der Straße sitzen würden wäre es mir auch recht...


----------



## DefenderX (8. August 2011)

Stimme dir voll zu , schade das Buffed sich so prostituieren musste mal wieder für diesen Scheiss...  Man sieht aber das eine zunehmende Anzahl der Buffed-Leser sich das von eben geschmierten Medfien nur zu gerne vorkauen lassen oder von vornerein ein Wesen haben das sie nicht das ganze sehen lässt, hauptsache Billig egal auf wessen Schultern... naja  zumindest wars das für mich mit  dier Computec-manipulationen und ich beantrage Löschung und da mir die Pro-Download-Fraktion in ihrer kurzsicht eh egal ist werde ich auch sowiso nicht hier weiterlesen,und in Zukunft ihre manipulative Berichterstattung meiden   gibt ja genug andere Quellen *ggg*



mab72 schrieb:


> Daten-pakete kaufen? NEIN DANKE!!! Online handel ist für mich kein zukunfts-modell, sondern eher ein horror-zenario.
> Ich will was in den händen halten für mein geld!
> Ich will installieren können so oft und wann ich will!
> Und ich will wieder "echte" handbücher haben, verdammt nochmal!
> ...


----------



## BlizzLord (8. August 2011)

Was ich auch sehr bedenklich finde ist die Tatsache das man für die Digital Versionen genauso und wenn nicht sogar MEHR verlangt ich meine was soll das?

Wenn ich eine Verpackung+Handbuch+CD+Schnickschnack erhalte und dann weniger zahle als für ein paar Daten dann läuft da was schief.


----------



## Zauma (8. August 2011)

Wer digital kauft, kauft teurer. Normalerweise müßte es anders herum sein, aber wenn ich mir ein Spiel im Handel kaufe, ist es meist billiger als der Download.

Dazu kommt noch, daß bei wirklich beliebten Titeln die gleichen Probleme auftreten, wie bei MMOs am ersten Tag. Die Server packen den Ansturm nicht und man hängt oft noch beim Download, während andere, die es auf DVD gekauft und installiert haben, schon spielen.

Und dann haben wir noch die Internetverbindungen in Deutschland.Der Download von Minecraft ging ja schnell, aber andere Spiele kann ich mir nicht komplett runterladen. Dazu ist meine Internetverbindung zu lahm und Besserung ist nicht in Sicht. Für die Telekom und unsere Regierung gilt ja alles als erschlossen, was DSL 1000 hat.
Wenn es Spiele irgendwann nur noch als Download gibt, muß ich aufhören, Spiele zu kaufen, denn technisch geht es einfach nicht bei mir. Jedenfalls nicht in vertretbarer Zeit.


----------



## weisauchnicht (8. August 2011)

lol gamesload.... einmal nie wieder... nach einem patch laufen die spiele nicht mehr


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> lol gamesload.... einmal nie wieder... nach einem patch laufen die spiele nicht mehr


 
Das ist übrigens auch ein Nachteil gegenüber der Ladenversion. Patches müssen immer an die jeweilige Plattform angepasst sein, speziell entwickelt werden und man kann sie nicht einfach über diverse Downloadseiten laden, weil die damit meist nicht laufen. So kommen bei manchen Anbietern die Patches erst Wochen später.


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2011)

mab72 schrieb:


> Ich will installieren können so oft und wann ich will!


Wieso solltest du das mit Downloads nicht können?



> Und ich will wieder "echte" handbücher haben, verdammt nochmal!


Die Handbücher, die man heutzutage in Spielepackungen kriegt, gehen doch selten über Tastaturbelegung, Internetseitenlink und Werbe Material für andere Produkte der Firma hinaus.



> Online kaufen heißt das ich dumm da stehe wenn die server wieder mal nicht funktionieren!


Was mir bei Steam in den letzten 7 Jahren ganze 2 mal passiert ist.



> Online kaufen heißt das ich nie sicher sein kann das meine spiele noch funktionieren, ist mir vor einem jahr bei "race"(steam) passiert, von einem tag auf dem anderen funktionierte es plötzlich nicht mehr!


Ohne, daß du irgendwas geändert hast? Davon höre ich zum ersten Mal was. Was sagt denn der Support dazu?



> Online kaufen heißt das ich, wenn die festplatte den geist aufgibt und ich vieleicht auch noch meine zugangsdaten verloren habe, ich gar keine spiele mehr besitze?!


a) du besitzt bei *jeder *Software nur eine Spielelizenz und nicht die Spiele selbst.
b) du besitzt immer noch die Spielelizenz, auch wenn du deine Accountdaten verschlampt hast.
c) bei Steam kann man seine EMail Adresse verifizieren lassen (die kannst du ja wohl noch merken) und sich dann ein neues Kennwort (oder den Link zum Setzen eines neuen KWs) zuschicken lassen.
d) accountdaten sollte man sich selbstredend immer merken oder irgendwo aufschreiben. Das sollte einem seit den ganzen BattleNet, Rockstarclub, Games for Windows, Ubisoft, Bioware und eben auch Steam Kontos klar sein ...


----------



## Darkdancing (8. August 2011)

Ich kaufe mir Spiele aus Laden als auch via Download art. Besondere Spiele mus ich die verpackte Art haben z.b. The Witcher 2 vieles dabei gewesen und billiger als der Download variante. Denn ich informiere mich gern vorab bevor ich was kaufe und meist wenn die Spiele im Laden schon runter gesetzt werden stehen die Online variante noch immer stur mit ihren teuren Preis entgegen. 

Die Download Art hat seine netten Seite z.b. Spielezusätze schnell zu haben siehen Fallout Las Vegas usw. . Man braucht keine DVD rauszusuchen für sein Game , Patch werden meist immer Automatich Installiert vor man Spielen kann da die Download Sachen meist über sollche Plattformen laufen wie Steam. 

Aber jetz kommt der grosse Problem . Erkläre ich anhand von The Witcher 2 . Ich hab die Verpackungs Version und mein Freund die Download variante. 

Ich hatte das Spiel schnell installiert und die Patch drauf er sass fast 7 stunden da bis sein Spiel komplet gedownload war bei ne 6000er Bandbreite naja war auch WE .  Ich konnte mein Spiel auf ein Lappi spielen wo ich will . Bei ihm kommt immer wenn er das Spiel starten will die meldung man muss mit Steam verbunden sein . Heisst ohne dauer Internet verbindung nicht Startbar . 

Ja man kann manche Spiele einfach mit kurze internet verbindung starten und dann tut es aber es gibt auch genug Spiele via Steam und sonstiges die eine dauer Internet verbindung brauchen sonst kann man nicht speichern oder weiter spielen auch wenn es mehr solo Spiele sind . 

Wie gesagt beide arten haben Vor und Nachteile. 

Und die Firmen geben ihre Verpackungsvariante nie auf. Weil es einfach ein Kunden Magnet ist wenn schnick schnack im Verpackung ist.


----------



## Rdrk710 (8. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) du besitzt bei *jeder *Software nur eine Spielelizenz und nicht die Spiele selbst.
> b) du besitzt immer noch die Spielelizenz, auch wenn du deine Accountdaten verschlampt hast.
> c) bei Steam kann man seine EMail Adresse verifizieren lassen (die kannst du ja wohl noch merken) und sich dann ein neues Kennwort (oder den Link zum Setzen eines neuen KWs) zuschicken lassen.
> d) accountdaten sollte man sich selbstredend immer merken oder irgendwo aufschreiben. Das sollte einem seit den ganzen BattleNet, Rockstarclub, Games for Windows, Ubisoft, Bioware und eben auch Steam Kontos klar sein ...


 
Bei all dem hast du recht. Für mich ist aber der Retail- Shop noch immer überlegen, und das aus drei Gründen:

- Will ich manch ein Spiel uncut spielen (L4D), brauche ich eine entsprechende DVD, bei der Steamversion kann ich das vergessen (außer ich manipuliere es).
- Manche Spiele wie Dead Space 2 kann man nicht mal über Steam erstehen, weil nicht vereinbar mit deutschem Jugendschutz
- DVD's sind halt wesentlich billiger als Downloads


----------



## Ash2X (8. August 2011)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen Steam-Kunden.Jeder Kauf bringt uns dem Ende der "boxed" Games näher und damit bezahlen wir alle viel Geld für Ware die uns gesperrt wird wenn Steam nicht möchte das wir es spielen.Mit anderen Worten,man hat keinen Materiellen wert mehr.
Ich halte in den meistens nicht viel von PClern,aber das ist schon eine respektable Leistung.


----------



## Xell1987 (8. August 2011)

Ash2X schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei allen Steam-Kunden.Jeder Kauf bringt uns dem Ende der "boxed" Games näher und damit bezahlen wir alle viel Geld für Ware die uns gesperrt wird wenn Steam nicht möchte das wir es spielen.Mit anderen Worten,man hat keinen Materiellen wert mehr.
> Ich halte in den meistens nicht viel von PClern,aber das ist schon eine respektable Leistung.


 

Nicht alle Pcler über einen Kamm scheren bitte. Gibt genug von uns die eine Box-Version hundert mal lieber kaufen würden als eine Download-Version.

Sollte EA ihre Spiele nur noch über Origin laufen lassen dann dreh ich am Rad


----------



## Everdevil (8. August 2011)

ich kauf lieber digital. ich persönlich brauch keine box im regal, verstehe aber auch leute die es eben anders sehen. ich denke es wird noch lange zeit beides geben um eben alle sparten abzudecken.


----------



## facopse (8. August 2011)

Schon wieder dieses Thema.
Blöd, dass in der im Artikel genannten Statistik die sogenannten Apps und (Facebook) Flashgames hineingeflossen sind, denn diese haben meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit "richtigen" Games zu tun. Eine andere Vertriebsart würde hier nämlich gar keinen Sinn machen, denn wegen einem bspw. 20 MB kleinen Minigame braucht man heutzutage keine CDs mehr pressen.
Solange beide Vertriebsarten existieren, Online und Retail, ist für mich alles in Butter. Jeder soll entscheiden können, wo und was er sich kaufen möchte.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Kunde begeistert sein wird, wenn Spiele nur noch per Download angeboten werden. 
Die PSP Go hat doch bewiesen, dass ein solches Konzept zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.
Warum steht es dann immer wieder zur Debatte?


----------



## Tiakara (8. August 2011)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass das teurer ist. In welchem Laden bekomme ich denn die Retail von Civ V für 20 Euro oder Fallout: New Vegas für 10 Euro? Wenn man bei Steam auf die Angebote achtet kauft man deutlich günstiger.


----------



## JCFR (8. August 2011)

Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich habe gern etwas festes in der Hand - und sei's auch nur 'ne Verpackung mit 'ner DVD drin. 
Und Steam in allen Ehren, aber auch das hat seine Mängel. Der ewige Update-zwang zu ungünstigsten Zeiten ala: ach, ich spiel noch 'ne halbe Stunde Black ops... oh ein Update... kann nicht abbrechen, muß warten... acht minuten... zehn minuten.. zwölf... endlich fertig. 
Und bei Red Faction Armageddon mußte ich trotz DSL sage und schreibe drei Tage warten, wegen überlasteter Server. 
Warum muß immer alles online sein?


----------



## German_Ripper (8. August 2011)

Noch günstiger gibts die Games im Keystore.


----------



## Tiakara (8. August 2011)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Noch günstiger gibts die Games im Keystore.


 
Da bin ich wieder skeptisch, da ich nicht weiß woher die ihre Keys haben. Bei Steam weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich eine legale und unterstützte Version habe.


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. August 2011)

machen wir uns doch nichts vor... In 90% der Spieleverpackungen liegt als so genanntes "Handbuch" zwei schwarz weiße, zusammengetackerte Blättchen bei.... früher waren die wenigstens noch richtig "Schinken" und in Farbe


----------



## Ginkohana (8. August 2011)

Tiakara schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass das teurer ist. In welchem Laden bekomme ich denn die Retail von Civ V für 20 Euro oder Fallout: New Vegas für 10 Euro? Wenn man bei Steam auf die Angebote achtet kauft man deutlich günstiger.


 
Dass Angebote Plattformen wie Steam attraktiv machen steht im Artikel.
Wie man jedoch an den zahlreichen Beispielen aus dem Artikel sieht bzw. die die man durch Selbstsuche findet sind die Plattformen nicht immer aktuell bzw. teurer.

Kleines Beispiel mit einem älteren Spiel:
Dawn of War II Caos Rising
Steam: 9,99
Amazon (DE) 6,90
Amazon (UK Import) 3,99
Saturn (Hamburg) 9,99

Sicherlich kommt hier Versand dazu wenn man jedoch ein Premium Amazon Account hat und somit keinen Versand zahlt egal wie klein der Betrag ist so lohnt sich das Ganze.
Auch ab einer bestimmten Menge lohnt es sich da die Versandkosten bei Amazon nicht mehrfach erhoben werden.

Nun gut, der Vorteil hierbei (Steam) ist, dass auch ältere Spiele ohne lange Suche gefunden werden können was bei Amazon ab einem bestimmten Alter erschwert ist da die dann nur über den Marketplace zu beziehen sind.

Weiterhin sind 50% auf Alles Angebote o.Ä. auch im Einzelhandel möglich.
Angebote sind Angebote.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (8. August 2011)

Boah, dieser ganze Mist mir digitalisieren und Downloads ist einfach nur nervig. Damals hatte man noch eine schöne große Verpackung (ich mochte es) mit einem kräftig dicken Handbuch wo man auch noch tatsächlich Informationen daraus erfahren hatte. 

Heutzutage sind es nur noch kleine Heftchen oder auf die DVD gepresste PDF Datein mit denen man eh nichts mehr anfangen kann, weil relevante Informationen fehlen. Außerdem wird das auf jeden Fall (zumindest stelle ich mir das vor, weil die heutzutage ja nur noch den dicken Reibach sehen) mit den Spielen noch weiter bergab gehen, wie z.B. in Episoden aufgeteilte Spiele. Bisher gibt es ja nur typische Spiele wie Sam&Max, Back to the future etc., aber die großen werden bestimmt noch nachziehen und da würde sich das mit den digitalisieren für die Entwickler bzw, Publisher lohnen.

Das ist dermaßen krank. Vor allem sich mal schnell ein Spiel per Download kaufen, was dann so 20 GB hat. Das dauert mitunter, wenn man keine gute Leitung hat. Da ist mir das installieren von DVD viel lieber.

Aber der Konsument schmeißt denen heutzutage eh alles in den Rachen und macht alles mit (aber vorher noch groß von Boykottieren reden). Naja, sei es drum. Schade ist es allemal.

Grüße


----------



## KILLSOMA (8. August 2011)

...einen gezippten Datensatz fürs gleiche Geld? 

Wenn man sich anschaut, wieviele ähnliche Spiele von dem jeweiligen Studio mit der eigenen oder lizensierten Engine auf den Markt geworfen werden, dann geht der Überschuß, den man nun einsparen will nun eher in die eigene technische Entwicklung und die eigenen Serverkapazitäten, statt in díe eigene Verpackung, die eigentlich auch nur Cent-Beträge ausmacht oder ausmachen sollte. Das Umweltschutz hier womöglich ein Grund sein könnte, ...leider mitnichten. Früher oder später wird durch  DLC das jeweilige Entwickler-Studio längere Bindungen ihrer Kunden haben, als das jetzt der Fall ist, da soviele unterschiedliche Anbieter auf dem derzeit freien Kaufmarkt präsent sind oder waren. Auf "Steam" zum Beispiel, spiele ich nur "Umsonst" (Demos) und ein paar günstig gekaufte Games. Hier geht es m.E. eher um eine langfristige Bereinigung des noch "freien" Marktes, als um einen wirklich  ernstgemeinten Service. 

Den DLC vergisst man m.E. schneller, löscht ihn schneller (aus Versehen) und konsumiert ihn womöglich auch schneller deswegen. Das gute alte Kaufspiel, das man in den Schrank zurückstellen kann, wenn man will, wartet auf einen. Der DLC treibt  einen doch eher an, schneller zu spielen. Dabei ist Installation und Generierung des Spieles nicht anders , wie bei einem Datenträger, auf den 4,6 Gig so reduziert sind, daß diese sich jederzeit freundlich entpacken und wenn nicht, Umtausch. Bei uninstallierbaren DLC´s geht da der Umtausch wie genau..? 

Ich halte den DLC nur für eine weitere gierige Vertriebs-Maßnahme und werde mir dann auf lange Sicht keine neuen Spiele mehr kaufen, die nur als DLCs angeboten werden und umständlich down-zu-loaden sind, hab ja noch genug alte, die auch immer noch besser aussehen, als die sog. "Neuen"...


----------



## Tiakara (8. August 2011)

@Killsoma: Ähm, DLC steht für Downloadable Content. Das ist zusätzlicher Content (Maps, Missionen etc.) für Spiele und ist nicht die Bezeichnung für ein Spiel das man als Download erwirbt.


----------



## iFlo (8. August 2011)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass nicht jeder ne tolle Internetleitung hat... Meine Freundin hat nur ein 56k Modem, weil dort kein DSL verfügbar ist...


----------



## starfros (8. August 2011)

das die online versionen teurer sind ist auch nicht immer der fall.
Genau so ist es in den Läden in der STADT , da sind mit unter auch unterschiede im Preis. In meinem PC laden sind die Spiele auch überwigend billiger als Saturn und MediaMarkt. 
Im Falle RIFT gibts noch eine Digitale Special Version die wo mehr bei ist als in der Verpackung im Laden demnach ist auch der preis um einiges höher.


P.S.: und es gibt auch noch Portale wo man ein Abo beantragen kann und man kann soviele Spiele runterladen wie man will und diese spielen, wenn kein bedarf mehr am Abo ist kann man auch die Spiele nicht mehr zocken.Hat man wieder lust ,nimmt man sich das abo wieder  Wann man nun den TRechner holt kann man sich ausrechnen obs billger wird. Dies Schema ist auch rein Digitalernatur.

Soll heissen jede seite hat was gutes und was schlechtes.


----------



## starfros (8. August 2011)

iFlo schrieb:


> Man muss auch bedenken, dass nicht jeder ne tolle Internetleitung hat... Meine Freundin hat nur ein 56k Modem, weil dort kein DSL verfügbar ist...



nicht mal ISDN?? ...hmmmmmm......


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2011)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Bei all dem hast du recht. Für mich ist aber der Retail- Shop noch immer überlegen, und das aus drei Gründen:
> 
> - Will ich manch ein Spiel uncut spielen (L4D), brauche ich eine entsprechende DVD, bei der Steamversion kann ich das vergessen (außer ich manipuliere es).


a) Es gibt Keyshops, deren uncut L4D Keys problemlos funktionieren. 
b) Noch besser: Sich die Uncut Version aus Österreich, UK & Co giften lassen.

Natürlich wäre eine einmalige Konto Altersverifizierung mit ab18 uncut Freischaltung besser.


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2011)

Ash2X schrieb:


> ... und damit bezahlen wir alle viel Geld für Ware die uns gesperrt wird wenn Steam nicht möchte das wir es spielen.


Welches Spiel, dessen Lizenz jemand erworben hat, wurde denn im Nachhinein gesperrt? Mir ist da von keinem einzigen Fall bekannt.

Momentan ist es so, daß man Spiele in Steam spielen kann, 
- bei denen der Publisher eine andere Version herausgebracht hat als das Entwicklerstudio
 - die in Steam gar nicht mehr im Angebot sind
- die in DE indiziert sind
- die in DE beschlagnahmt sind


----------



## iFlo (8. August 2011)

starfros schrieb:


> nicht mal ISDN?? ...hmmmmmm......


 In dem Kaff sind nur drei Bauernhöfe und paar Häuser, da geht nichtmal ISDN her...


----------



## badboy_olli (8. August 2011)

immer mehr Publisher verzichten mittlwerweile auf gedruckte Handbücher, kommende Games haben nur noch eine Covercard mit der Seriennummer in der DVD Hülle, sehr zum Leitwesen meines Arbeitsplatzes, wirklich schade und soo teuer ist der Vetrieb und das pressen der DVD und das drucken der Inlays, Booklets und co auch wieder nicht.
In den letzten Jahres sind die Kosten dafür soweit gesunken.

Die Publisher wollen doch nur ihren Gewinn immer weiter maximieren, leittragende sind immer die falschen.

Bin gespannt wielange mein Job in der Druckbranche noch sicher ist...


----------



## vavier (9. August 2011)

solange die preise nicht DEUTLICH unter die retail versionen fallen bei DD, wie in USA-Canada, werde ich weiter meine Spiele im Laden kaufen denn für den gleichen Preis oder 1-5 Euro mehr hab ich dann doch lieber ne Hardbox, Anleitung und DVD in der Hand. Als man noch in USA und Canada ordern konnte war ja alles ok mit DD da kamen dann unterm Schnitt 10-15 euro ersparnis raus aber seitdem Europäer und speziell deutsche dort gesperrt wurden und Anbieter wie Origin die Preise für DD 1zu1 $-Euro übernommen haben ist Digital Download zur Zeit für mich gestorben ebenso die Rabattaktionen die bei den großen DD Firmen Origin Direct2drive nur für US-Canada gelten. Nur bei Zensierten (kastrierten) Spielen (selbst angepriesenen Uncuts 18 Jahre für Deutschland) greif ich noch auf Uncuts aus England/Holland/Östereich zurück über Digital Download.


----------



## MichaelG (9. August 2011)

Ich bleibt beim alt hergebrachten. Ich mag es eine Packung in die Hand zu nehmen, das Handbuch in Papierform vor mir liegen zu haben. Bei CE´s die Goodies zu bekommen und zu wissen, daß ich das Spiel nach einem Festplattendefekt o.ä. problemlos wieder installieren kann.

Ich hab keine Lust mir für zig Portale zig Paßwörter merken zu müssen. Im Zweifelsfalle, wenn es mich überkommt nach 4-5 Jahren ein altes Spiel wieder zu spielen hören zu müssen, sorry ist obsolet, obwohl ich das Spiel gekauft habe (gut rein rechtlich das Nutzungsrecht an der Software).

Diese ganzen Online-Downloadkauf-Plattformen (egal ob Origin von EA, Steam oder andere) interessieren mich nur insofern, daß diese im Zweifelsfalle mein Spiel laufen lassen, falls erforderlich (Steam). Der Rest ist mir Wurst.

Ich will weiterhin die Software in körperlicher Form vor mir liegen haben.

Ein Umdenken gäbe es vielleicht, wenn es hieße das Spiel kostet statt 40 EUR im Laden nur noch 20 EUR bei einer der Plattformen. Sonst zahle ich gern einen kleinen Aufpreis für das physische Medium und dessen Verpackung.


----------



## Rdrk710 (9. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> - die in DE beschlagnahmt sind


 
Aber leider geht Dead Space 2 nicht, zumindest als ich es haben wollte 

Zu deiner Antwort: Es ist aber halt dann eigentlich schon einfacher, mir in Österreich/England halt gleich die DVD zu besorgen. Wo es meist dann auch noch saubillig ist (zugegeben: sogar Steam ist in England billig , aber hier nicht). 
Dann muss ich mir nicht extra nen Key zulegen oder jemand in Au oder Uk anquatschen.


----------



## kornhill (9. August 2011)

Bei mir ist das sehr unterschiedlich. Bei Witcher 2 war die Grundbox, auf jeden Fall so gut das ich diese haben wollte. Zudem war Witcher 2 boxed, auch billiger als auf Steam. 

Wenn ich aber ein Spiel Retail kaufe, und darin nur ein kleinen Beipackzettel und die DVD finde, denke ich mir oft "toll hätte man sich auch sparen können". Wenn ich dann noch die DVD brauche um das Spiel zu starten, dann bereue ich es richtig es nicht online gekauft zu haben. Weil den 50€ Datenträger die ganze zeit ein und auswerfen zu müssen ist mehr als nur eine frechheit!


----------



## theNDY (11. August 2011)

Ich habe hier "nur" 6000er DSL und bis auf eine extrem seltene Ausnahmen kaufe ich meine Spiele ausschließlich beim Händler meines Vertrauens.

Abgesehen davon sind es meist die Download Shops, welche höhere Preise für Spiele veranschlagen als der Einzelhandel ... hinzu kommt, das ich die Retail Version schön in meinem Regal - standesgemäß - platzieren kann, die Downloadversion existiert nur digital ... insofern stellt sich mir eine Wahl zwischen Online- und Retail eigentlich garnicht


----------



## insraf (13. August 2011)

auch wenn die leitung nicht so schnell ist... lieber spar ich mir den gang und nutze portale wie cd-key-finder... da bekomme ich ne übersicht von gamesload & co.. 

steam etc. ist auch viel praktischer..wenn man mal format c: macht...einfach wieder alles installen/downloaden

______________________________________________________________________________________________________
CD Key Finder


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2011)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Aber leider geht Dead Space 2 nicht, zumindest als ich es haben wollte


Das war eine Aufzählung von Gründen, weswegen man denken könnte, Steam würde ein bereits eingetragenes Spiel eventuell aus dem Account wieder entfernen.

Aber in all diesen Fällen kann man das jeweilige Spiel noch immer in Steam spielen.


----------

